# Robots



## sprinter

Post a robot video, I mean a real robot, creepy or not. This one is pretty creepy IMO...especially with the little Freudian slip at the end.


----------



## sad1231234

Robots do get kind of creepier the more technology advances lol. I think we should be kind of scared that robots are more and more commonplace, i mean its inevitable that robots will become very integrated with our lives some day soon. I bet by 2100 or 2200, robots will be everywhere, military, working in factories(they already are), and other jobs like mining or construction, and they'll be taking over jobs like waiters and receptionists.


----------



## The Library of Emma

sprinter said:


> Post a robot video, I mean a real robot, creepy or not. This one is pretty creepy IMO...especially with the little Freudian slip at the end.


I've seen this video before. It doesn't sound much more sophisticated than a modern chatbot (i'm sure it is, but doesn't present that way.) Kind of disappointing. They make up random garble like this all the time, they don't know what they're saying. Most of her articulation and word choices are strictly programming.

The thing i really can't stand is what i consider to be a PR stunt they pulled with later videos, which involved a voice actress, not the real Sophia at all:






Sorry this isn't on topic to the thread :blush


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pretty sure that's not a real robot. It looks like CG.


----------



## The Library of Emma

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pretty sure that's not a real robot. It looks like CG.







Hey, I haven't watched this entire video, but have seen parts of it. I don't think it's CG. The synthetic skin is just really unrealistic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

She and Her Darkness said:


> Hey, I haven't watched this entire video, but have seen parts of it. I don't think it's CG. The synthetic skin is just really unrealistic.


 Well, they sure know how to creep people out. I'm always having flashbacks of Frankenstein when I see this kind of stuff.


----------



## sprinter

I was joking about the "Freudian slip" I know it's nowhere close to being intelligent. I think it looks pretty humanoid though, amazed at how close they are getting already. Russians are making progress on their robot soldier....






Things are progressing fast.


----------



## Shredder

sprinter said:


> Things are progressing fast.


Agreed.. Our faith in technology worries me at times. I think we should be refining human "intelligence" before we progress much further on the artificial variety.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Shredder said:


> Agreed.. Our faith in technology worries me at times. I think we should be refining human "intelligence" before we progress much further on the artificial variety.


 Who's we? I find it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to include myself in decisions I will clearly have no say in.


----------



## Shredder

WillYouStopDave said:


> Who's we?


Humanity... human beings collectively


----------



## Shredder

WillYouStopDave said:


> I find it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to include myself in decisions I will clearly have no say in.


The way I see it, if you have an opinion then you are a part of the collective.

Do you vote?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Shredder said:


> The way I see it, if you have an opinion then you are a part of the collective.


 The way I see it they should stop doing this right now and never try it again. How likely is that?


----------



## The Library of Emma

Shredder said:


> The way I see it, if you have an opinion then you are a part of the collective.
> 
> Do you vote?





WillYouStopDave said:


> The way I see it they should stop doing this right now and never try it again. How likely is that?


they won't be careful. they won't listen. they'll only stop when it goes the way of asbestos, lead, and radioactive paint.


----------



## andretti

Robots. Aren't advanced yet. I want a robot like the ones in humans. The ones with the adult options.
Anita is a baddie.....


----------



## BAH

Paranoia


----------



## a degree of freedom

Prejudice


----------



## The Library of Emma

Pretzels


----------



## DarbaDarum

Scared of human like robots. Such robots seems better for me? and more useful.


----------



## Red October

I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Please ignore other more recent thread, I mistakenly started. One thread is enough so I'm revising my older one, re posting video of robot back flip here.






And this lovely news....robots will soon have soft super strength artificial muscles...Isn't that great!



> MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory has teamed up with Harvard's Wyss Institute to create a super strong, affordable artificial muscle that could be used to create soft robots with "superpowers," including the ability to lift up to 1000 times their weight.


https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/27/mit-and-harvard-create-cheap-artificial-muscles-with-super-strength/


----------



## unemployment simulator

do mechs count?


----------



## sprinter

unemployment simulator said:


> do mechs count?


I'd say so, and drones too. All the new weapons and soldiers of the near future.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## vedavon8




----------



## sprinter

UBTECH's Walker robot....I wonder how much they want for one?


----------



## Raies

Shredder said:


> Agreed.. Our faith in technology worries me at times. I think we should be refining human "intelligence" before we progress much further on the artificial variety.


How do you intend to do that?


----------



## Shredder

Raies said:


> How do you intend to do that?


How does any individual make a change in the world? 
The hardest part for me is overcoming the feeling that my opinion is not valid. 
I guess I feel emotional intelligence and empathy are of upmost importance but within the world we have created, success and financial stability is achieved by being "business" smart. This includes being charismatic because you have the ability to influence others. 
So I guess to answer your question, I'll just try to be the change that I would like to see. Not sure if it will actually achieve anything but I guess you gotta do something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think being able to upload memories or thoughts so people can experience them is probably the best way, short of genetically or biologically engineering people to be more empathatic from birth. Potentially may have to do both since some people on the extreme low end are incapable.

I know some people have made very blurry vague films directly from people's thoughts but not sure how legit that is, and even if it is there's a long way to go. You'd have to combine that technology with high-tech virtual reality too I would say. Possibly would work fairly well without, but for maximum effect. People have overcome phobias using virtual reality technology I think.

Intelligence would probably be more complicated and require a lot of work to create societies that encourage and foster the 50% or so that isn't purely genetics.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought_recording_and_reproduction_device

https://www.sciencealert.com/scient...hine-that-can-visualise-your-thoughts-kind-of


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think being able to upload memories or thoughts so people can experience them is probably the best way


 Don't know so much about memories and thoughts. They'd have to be able to upload emotions. You can technically "upload" your thoughts and memories directly into people's minds already just by writing them on the internet. But you can't make people feel anything they aren't capable of feeling as they read it. You can't cause them to feel a certain way just by feeding them dry information. UNLESS you could encode emotions and transfer them like files (basically).

But then, how in the world would anyone create software that could take a unique emotion from one person and make absolutely certain it would work? That seems....well....impossible.



> short of genetically or biologically engineering people to be more empathatic from birth.


 Probably more doable. Though I think most people are already too empathetic in a way. Most of the people on this forum are too empathetic and not selfish enough for their own good. And mostly empathy is kind of a deceptive thing anyway, as it kind of fools people into thinking it's something it isn't. Like if you saved someone who was dying because you felt bad for them and it made you feel really good. These things are nice but people think that is selfless when it really isn't. The good Samaritan gets the "buzz" (for lack of a better word) off of the good vibes and accomplishing something they feel good about doing. On top of that, there are the social rewards that go with that. Although those don't always happen (firefighter dies horribly saving someone and obviously does not exist to reap the social rewards). Did they really WANT to suffer and die horribly in the process of realizing "their destiny"? Depends on how you look at it but.....kind of. They just don't actually spend their time dwelling on the unpleasantness of it and focus instead on the fantasy of it.

However, the reward for people like that is all contained in the essence of their choices and lifestyle and actions. Firefighters (for example) really want to be heroes (probably). Many of them wanted to be cops or firefighters from a young age when it would have been impossible (unlikely, I guess is a better term) for them to really fully appreciate everything that goes into wanting to do something like that. They kind of idolize the heroic nature of it and go from there. Even if they never do anything more heroic than wearing the uniform and living that life and being recognized, their rewards are living the life they chose. Deep down in them somewhere (obviously) is that sacrificial hero fantasy (though the reality is often far from the warm and fuzzy idealism that initiated the fantasy).

Anyway, sometimes I think that consciousness is more universal than we realize. Like maybe we're all tapping into exactly the same stream of information/knowledge but our brains kind of do what they want to with it and distort it in various ways, favoring some things and ignoring others.

There are times when I have something on my mind and by pure coincidence, someone will just start talking about it. It often makes me paranoid and makes me wonder why/how that happens. I know how that sounds and I honestly don't like the metaphysical tripe that goes along with that kind of thinking and talk. And obviously it does honestly sound like a manifestation of some kind of delusion. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't experience it myself. I tend to dismiss things like that when other people say it. Or at least I used to. I think it's just that now we know more about what others are thinking. Most people communicate in a far more blunt way than they used to since it has become the trendy thing to do to scratch your privates and run to the internet and inform the world. :lol

So lots and lots of people are thinking almost the same exact thing at the same time (and possibly have been for ages and didn't know it).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don't know so much about memories and thoughts. They'd have to be able to upload emotions. You can technically "upload" your thoughts and memories directly into people's minds already just by writing them on the internet. But you can't make people feel anything they aren't capable of feeling as they read it. You can't cause them to feel a certain way just by feeding them dry information. UNLESS you could encode emotions and transfer them like files (basically).
> 
> But then, how in the world would anyone create software that could take a unique emotion from one person and make absolutely certain it would work? That seems....well....impossible.
> 
> Probably more doable. Though I think most people are already too empathetic in a way. Most of the people on this forum are too empathetic and not selfish enough for their own good. And mostly empathy is kind of a deceptive thing anyway, as it kind of fools people into thinking it's something it isn't. Like if you saved someone who was dying because you felt bad for them and it made you feel really good. These things are nice but people think that is selfless when it really isn't. The good Samaritan gets the "buzz" (for lack of a better word) off of the good vibes and accomplishing something they feel good about doing. On top of that, there are the social rewards that go with that. Although those don't always happen (firefighter dies horribly saving someone and obviously does not exist to reap the social rewards). Did they really WANT to suffer and die horribly in the process of realizing "their destiny"? Depends on how you look at it but.....kind of. They just don't actually spend their time dwelling on the unpleasantness of it and focus instead on the fantasy of it.
> 
> However, the reward for people like that is all contained in the essence of their choices and lifestyle and actions. Firefighters (for example) really want to be heroes (probably). Many of them wanted to be cops or firefighters from a young age when it would have been impossible (unlikely, I guess is a better term) for them to really fully appreciate everything that goes into wanting to do something like that. They kind of idolize the heroic nature of it and go from there. Even if they never do anything more heroic than wearing the uniform and living that life and being recognized, their rewards are living the life they chose. Deep down in them somewhere (obviously) is that sacrificial hero fantasy (though the reality is often far from the warm and fuzzy idealism that initiated the fantasy).
> 
> Anyway, sometimes I think that consciousness is more universal than we realize. Like maybe we're all tapping into exactly the same stream of information/knowledge but our brains kind of do what they want to with it and distort it in various ways, favoring some things and ignoring others.


I don't think most people on this forum are too empathetic I think they just typically have extreme sensitivity to rejection (which being honest is closer to a narcissistic trait sometimes, like vulnerable narcissism. Honestly a lot of the stuff people say on this forum sounds like narcissism. Not the kind where you think you're amazing but very much self absorbed. I include myself in that.) Actually with certain kinds of empathy a lot of people here aren't good at understanding other's emotions either because they are autistic (or have some other condition) as well as socially anxious, or just because social anxiety disorder itself creates issues in this area:

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0005789414000331

Well when people read stories they sometimes become the character temporarily (or for longer periods if they have some abnormality in this area,) and learn to relate to them:

https://ejournals.lib.vt.edu/valib/article/view/1474/2159

and some specific works encourage empathy for specific groups (I take issue with their use of the word out-group here though because those groups mentioned aren't necessarily your outgroup, especially if you have left wing sympathies, in that case socially conservative people would be your primary outgroup.):

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/jasp.12279

So I think you could create something similar but instead of writing an entire novel you could translate specific people's experiences and then relate to them more on an individual level. Plus virtual reality seems like an interesting thing to explore since you could have a fairly realistic first person experience and most people stop reading fiction at a certain age. This has become more pronounced over time because people are more obsessed with curating their own lives via social media/instagram photos/YouTube videos and stuff like that. There's also way more diversity in forms of entertainment now.

But the hypersensitivity that comes from being overly empathetic (like one clear example not wanting to throw things away because they feel like they have a soul,) that kind of thing is detrimental but too much of any trait is usually destructive to the individual and/or others. Also most people's empathy is selective so they might show a lot towards certain groups/people but little to others.



> There are times when I have something on my mind and by pure coincidence, someone will just start talking about it. It often makes me paranoid and makes me wonder why/how that happens. I know how that sounds and I honestly don't like the metaphysical tripe that goes along with that kind of thinking and talk. And obviously it does honestly sound like a manifestation of some kind of delusion. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't experience it myself. I tend to dismiss things like that when other people say it. Or at least I used to. I think it's just that now we know more about what others are thinking. Most people communicate in a far more blunt way than they used to since it has become the trendy thing to do to scratch your privates and run to the internet and inform the world. :lol
> 
> So lots and lots of people are thinking almost the same exact thing at the same time (and possibly have been for ages and didn't know it).


Oh yeah I think that's kind of like the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon lots of people experience that. It's because you're more focused on that than other things I think. But also people do tend to think similarly especially with the internet and various trends.


----------



## Raies

Shredder said:


> How does any individual make a change in the world?
> The hardest part for me is overcoming the feeling that my opinion is not valid.
> I guess I feel emotional intelligence and empathy are of upmost importance but within the world we have created, success and financial stability is achieved by being "business" smart. This includes being charismatic because you have the ability to influence others.
> So I guess to answer your question, I'll just try to be the change that I would like to see. Not sure if it will actually achieve anything but I guess you gotta do something.


Okay, I was more so thinking in terms of our educational systems where we are pretty much doing that already (maxing out the individual capacity for learning, in some of the newer forms of teaching/learning)

Difficult to say much to other parts of intelligence, though.
It is difficult to define emotional intelligence or measure it, or reliably try to 'teach' it either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think most people on this forum are too empathetic I think they just typically have extreme sensitivity to rejection (which being honest is closer to a narcissistic trait sometimes, like vulnerable narcissism. Honestly a lot of the stuff people say on this forum sounds like narcissism. Not the kind where you think you're amazing but very much self absorbed. I include myself in that.) Actually with certain kinds of empathy a lot of people here aren't good at understanding other's emotions either because they are autistic (or have some other condition)


 Hmmm, well, I'll have to think on that and maybe I can figure out how to say what I meant to say there. I know there was a specific reason I was thinking that and have thought that for a long time.

I think what I maybe should have said is that a lot of people on this forum do not value themselves at all, really (because they perceive that other people don't). They have literally no self-esteem and can only find meaning and purpose in life if they can make a connection with someone they deem to be better than themselves. If that makes sense. I see a lot of that here. To me, that isn't someone who is narcissistic. There's some narcissism around here but not nearly as much as that whole "I'm depressed because I'm a loser and nobody likes me" thing. I suppose they are self-absorbed in that way but they're not selfish enough for their own good in the right way (I guess that's what I meant). Maybe "empathy" isn't the right word (and I don't know what is) but I just mean they are not viewing themselves as having any intrinsic worth as a human being or whatever. They're only able to see themselves the way they think other people do. I feel like they certainly wouldn't be depressed if they thought they were awesome and didn't care what others thought.

The social anxiety (for these people) comes from that place. Feeling inadequate because one doesn't measure up to supposed norms or expectations. That is (in a way) a (maybe warped) form of empathy and SA people tend to have way too much of it for their own good, IMHO.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm, well, I'll have to think on that and maybe I can figure out how to say what I meant to say there. I know there was a specific reason I was thinking that and have thought that for a long time.
> 
> I think what I maybe should have said is that a lot of people on this forum do not value themselves at all, really (because they perceive that other people don't). They have literally no self-esteem and can only find meaning and purpose in life if they can make a connection with someone they deem to be better than themselves. If that makes sense. I see a lot of that here. To me, that isn't someone who is narcissistic. There's some narcissism around here but not nearly as much as that whole "I'm depressed because I'm a loser and nobody likes me" thing. I suppose they are self-absorbed in that way but they're not selfish enough for their own good in the right way (I guess that's what I meant). Maybe "empathy" isn't the right word (and I don't know what is) but I just mean they are not viewing themselves as having any intrinsic worth as a human being or whatever. They're only able to see themselves the way they think other people do. I feel like they certainly wouldn't be depressed if they thought they were awesome and didn't care what others thought.
> 
> The social anxiety (for these people) comes from that place. Feeling inadequate because one doesn't measure up to supposed norms or expectations. That is (in a way) a (maybe warped) form of empathy and SA people tend to have way too much of it for their own good, IMHO.


There is a lot of rumination (which is connected to various disorders including SA,) and looking outward for happiness here. I don't think that really relates to empathy though. I also think it's actually normal for most people who are very lonely and have no meaningful connections to care about that a lot. Only most people never end up in that situation. There's no way of proving this tbf though but Humans are social animals.

I suppose... There are also people here whose self worth comes heavily from finding a partner to the point it drowns out all other stuff. In some cases I guess it's because that's just what they've fixated on (which may be some kind of emotional dependence thing in some cases, but in others it seems to be tied up in what society thinks of the fact they don't have that relationship by a certain age) and in other cases most other things are probably going better for them so that's one area that isn't so they focus on that.

Anyway with the narcissism thing I feel like most people associate narcissism with high self esteem, but I don't think that makes sense (especially when most people's self esteem comes from external sources.) I think it's more a pattern of thinking and desiring recognition, along with self focus.

This is a scale for covert narcissism:

1. I can become entirely absorbed in thinking about my personal affairs, my health, my cares or my
relations to others.
2. My feelings are easily hurt by ridicule or the slighting remarks of others.
3. When I enter a room I often become self-conscious and feel that the eyes of others are upon me.
4. I dislike sharing the credit of an achievement with others.
5. I feel that I have enough on my hands without worrying about other people's troubles.
6. I feel that I am temperamentally different from most people.
7. I often interpret the remarks of others in a personal way.
8. I easily become wrapped up in my own interests and forget the existence of others.
9. I dislike being with a group unless I know that I am appreciated by at least one of those present.
10. I am secretly "put out" or annoyed when other people come to me with their troubles, asking me for
my time and sympathy.

But most people here wouldn't meet the criteria for that 100%, or fit the diagnostic criteria for NPD etc. They just exhibit traits or are like that sometimes but not other times.



> But as far back as 1938, Harvard psychologist Henry Murray noticed another breed of narcissist among his undergraduates: the covert narcissist. While the "overt" narcissists tended to be aggressive, self-aggrandizing, exploitative, and have extreme delusions of grandeur and a need for attention, "covert" narcissists were more prone to feelings of neglect or belittlement, hypersensitivity, anxiety, and delusions of persecution.


Like essentially (someone describing why AvPD and NPD might get mixed up):



> Where I believe theses separate disorders can get confused is in the area of "narcissistic wounding". Both disorders result in increased sensitivity to perceived slights and where these individuals over react in very defensive manners, including rage, passive aggressiveness, devalue and discard of personal relationships.﻿


But yeah regardless I think empathy is a little different. Like you can have high self esteem and be empathetic or low self esteem and be completely unempathetic it's about understanding other people.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watched this about a year ago. It's movements are very lifelike, but very expensive. At one point I wanted to make a realistic spider-furby chimera, but I realised it would be too expensive. Cheap moving spiders don't have realistic leg movements. The one in this video I think is about a thousand USD (so it has gone down in price over the last several years as you can see the price in the video is a lot more, or the one on their site is a slightly different version.)






They also have this one which doesn't seem to be for sale on their site atm maybe you have to email them about it:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This anime is so deep.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ You can really see the Blade Runner influence in the first scene. I like the boat scene also because Making of Cyborg is great.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## truant




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


>


 If I look at this pic a certain way while squinting hard, the bears behind him turn into asymmetrical moose antlers.


----------



## sprinter

The latest robot sensation all over the news and internet


----------

